# speakers for thunder



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm looking for GOOD recomendations for very loud and air moving speakers that will host my thunder sound. I'm looking for that holy crap feeling when the thunder hits hard. I want my guests to feel it and be scared as they stand at my door.

Thanks


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

I use pro subwoofers along with full range speakers. I am a dj and sound engineer for bands and theatre so that is where I get the equipment from. I believe monster guts or one of those companies sells a device that is like the voice coil of a subwoofer. You attach it directly to a wall and connect it to your sound system and it's specific perpose is to shake the walls. I haven't used one of these yet.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

I use 2 transducers and amplifier set-up by "Butt-Kicker" along with Cerwin Vega speakers. The transducers are for the "Vibration" effect when set-up you can feel it on the concrete porch, walkway and hear the walls rattle on the house coming up to my door, but they alone are not a speaker. If you want sound and "vibrations" on a "you can feel" scale then thats the route you might think about going...its not inexpensive but well worth it. Hope that helps


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

If you're doing this outside, you'll need to move a *lot* of air. Think big subwoofers & lots of power. You'll also need something to reproduce higher frequencies, like Stagehand1975 said. Pro sound stuff would be great if you can get it.


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

I just use an amplifier from my guitar I bought at Target. It was a package and was only $100 on sale. I had it turned really low for my ground breaker, but when we used it for an ape, you can turn it up really loud and you can feel the vibrations.


----------



## Elphaba (Dec 6, 2009)

my husband set up a system outside last year. we used the pico storm, and he ran a surround sound system.800 watts, subwoofer. it was great. you could feel it .it was pretty cool. i just bought the lights alive for this year. it cost, but what the heck.we had alot of fun last year.so have to make it better this year LOL


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

*thunder speakers*

Hey Fireguy,
If you are looking to put these outside your house, I would look into something like this: http://www.ebigbuys.com/boss-audio-mr100-woofer-white-p-21199.html?m1track=googlebase&language=en&osCsid=8284083727aa761cff8d8eade10d2989 You could enclose 2 of those in a wood box. Make sure you build the box to specs. http://www.crutchfield.com/S-E5dOg9i3z2l/learn/learningcenter/car/subwoofers/box_building.html?page=2Just make sure you pad inside the box with baffling to help push the sound correctly. You could hook the speaker box to an amp and your audio source then you would be good to go. That should boom!

Or if you wanted to buy it all in one, you could look into something like this:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4457593&SRCCODE=GOOGLEBASE&cm_mmc_o=VRqCjC7BBTkwCjCECjCE

Hope this helps.


----------



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

Great information and recommendations. I'm leaning more towards pro audio stuff but need some model #'s so I can start searching craigslist. I'm not sure how big of cerwin vegas/fender to get or what type of amp to power them with. Any assistance is helpful. Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

I use 4 jbl mpro subwoofers with my system. 2 boxes are self powered and they drive the other 2 unpowered boxes. 2 jbl eon g2s and 2 Makie smr450s. The 4 full range speakers are run through a simulated surround sound processor. The powered subs have built in crossovers for the low frequencies. It is a few thousand dollar setup but it is for a pro huant and it does get uses at other events through the year that helps pay for it


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Just get a large bass guitar amp. You can usually find them fairly cheap on craigslist.


----------



## Mortarlover123 (Oct 4, 2009)

lol, dont you just love websites that give you all of the information specs you need when your spending over 50.00 (sarcastic) haha


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

I use 2 12'' powered subs, 300watts. They work great, just adust the crossovers to 80 hz to keep it from sounding muddy. If you want some more of the rumble effect, transducers are great. They require an amp to run them. They used to make some car audio transducers called "bass shakers" back in the day, try to look them up. To move some serious air, the bigger the sub the better. My room with thunder sound effects is not very big, so my subs work nicely. If you are using them outside or in a large room, I'd say AT LEAST a 15'' - 18'' sub. Mackey (I think thats how you spell it) makes some nice stuff and it's not super expensive. Have you considered renting the sound equipment rather than buying it?


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

I justify the cost to my wife by annoying the hell out of the neighbors playing MC Hammer and Sir MixALot at foundation shaking levels in the off haunt season


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Sir MixALot huh? WOW. That brings back memories.


----------



## smoke624 (Aug 18, 2010)

You might try Ikesound.com its a company out of fl that deals with all kinds of speakers. i got a nice set of marine speakers for outdoor use a couple years back great prices too.


----------

